# I think its bricked..



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

Last night I flashed b28 of AOKP, and then later flashed francos stable kernel, hadnt tried it yet, so figured id give it a shot, bought his app and all that.. Woke up this morning, was playing around, all fine, decided to install the newest nightly.. Well, after I installed it, it bootlooped, so i went back into recovery, wiped cache and dalvik, flashed imoseyens 2.6.0 kernel I have been using, restarted, 10 minutes of boot animation, nothing.. Soo, i go back, restore the nandroid i made of AOKP m4 before i flashed b28.. So i go back in, wipe all 3, install AOKP m4, nice and clean, annnd still nothing, inf boot animation.. Tried the gummy nex rom i still had in my storage.. Its still sitting here, on the boot animation.. So im thinking either i missed something, or its just completely bricked now.. Im hesitant to flash the stock rom back on, since i have alot of things in my storage that i need.. Any ideas?

Edit: Actually the nandroid never worked, once it got to the restoring data part, it stopped and said "error while restoring /data!"


----------



## bob1919a4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wipe data also


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wiped it several times in succession just for the hell of it, all 3, still nothing..


----------



## sareds7 (Jun 10, 2011)

backup your sdcard with adb pull then flash stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

sareds7 said:


> backup your sdcard with adb pull then flash stock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I thought adb was only accessible while the phone was booted up?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

erock91 said:


> I thought adb was only accessible while the phone was booted up?


You can use adb when you're in Recovery, you'll need to mount /system and /data to do various things.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

wipe data,cache,dalvik, and system and flash your ROM and Gapps again and see if that does it.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Everyone seems to be helping you with all correct information but I wanted to add something.

If your phone powers on, it isn't bricked. In the event that your phone will not longer turn on, it is then a brick. A bootloop is a bootloop, and isn't that serious of a problem. Lets stop using the term "brick" incorrectly.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> Everyone seems to be helping you with all correct information but I wanted to add something.
> 
> If your phone powers on, it isn't bricked. In the event that your phone will not longer turn on, it is then a brick. A bootloop is a bootloop, and isn't that serious of a problem. Lets stop using the term "brick" incorrectly.


+1

You can either re-wipe everything like has been stated above, or return to stock/unrooted using the stock 4.0.2 images and sending them using fastboot, so there are options yet.


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> +1
> 
> You can either re-wipe everything like has been stated above, or return to stock/unrooted using the stock 4.0.2 images and sending them using fastboot, so there are options yet.


i just did it again to make sure.. Actually went into the storage options in cwm and wiped /system, /cache/ and /data, all seperately, tried installing aokp, gapps, still nothing, tried flashing different radios, nothing.. No idea what the hell coulda caused this.. Once I get some stuff backed up im gonna try flashing stock over..


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

GRZLA said:


> Everyone seems to be helping you with all correct information but I wanted to add something.
> 
> If your phone powers on, it isn't bricked. In the event that your phone will not longer turn on, it is then a brick. A bootloop is a bootloop, and isn't that serious of a problem. Lets stop using the term "brick" incorrectly.


Sorry, I jumped the gun, I just started thinking that maybe there was something wrong wih the hardware, storage wise, for the system, nothings taking and even my own nandroid is either corrupted or wont restore data at all because somethings screwed up..


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Try to send the stock images using fastboot commands: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-return-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/

You'll be 4.0.2 stock and unrooted, but bootloader will be unlocked. You can stop at Step 5, no real need to relock bootloader. I would see what happens via this method, if the stock images will take.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

erock91 said:


> Sorry, I jumped the gun, I just started thinking that maybe there was something wrong wih the hardware, storage wise, for the system, nothings taking and even my own nandroid is either corrupted or wont restore data at all because somethings screwed up..


Don't sweat it, we were all new to this at some point. Do as the do above me has told you and you should be fine.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Back up your SD card and use Odin from the development section. Its an automated method to get back to stock

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14145-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Back up your SD card and use Odin from the development section. Its an automated method to get back to stock
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/14145-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have to go with everyone else and say use fastboot to restore to stock. But that's just because this is a Nexus device and I would feel weird not using official google tools on it. Both will get you to the same place.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I have to go with everyone else and say use fastboot to restore to stock. But that's just because this is a Nexus device and I would feel weird not using official google tools on it. Both will get you to the same place.


Although I'm not sure exactly where/who Odin comes from, it is reliable. I once heard it was a leak from Samsung? But that's unconfirmed. The public Samsung version of Odin is SamsungPST, which you can use in the exact same way as Odin.


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, I got the stock 4.02 file, i know how to work with that, but im still confused on adb(never used it much before besides what commands the post said to do for whatever i needed, sorry for my ignorance) I thought there was a command to copy an entire directory? Like i need my download folder copied and another folder copied completely over.. I only know how to pull the files individually, and it doesnt help if theres a bunch of files and you dont remember the obscure names that they have..


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Although I'm not sure exactly where/who Odin comes from, it is reliable. I once heard it was a leak from Samsung? But that's unconfirmed. The public Samsung version of Odin is SamsungPST, which you can use in the exact same way as Odin.


I used the one I posted before and It worked great. I like that it leaves the boot loader unlocked so you can root again easily. If you know fastboot and adb then go for it but Odin was easier for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## insanedeth (Mar 21, 2012)

erock91 said:


> Okay, I got the stock 4.02 file, i know how to work with that, but im still confused on adb(never used it much before besides what commands the post said to do for whatever i needed, sorry for my ignorance) I thought there was a command to copy an entire directory? Like i need my download folder copied and another folder copied completely over.. I only know how to pull the files individually, and it doesnt help if theres a bunch of files and you dont remember the obscure names that they have..


To pull a whole folder you can do something like "adb pull /sdcard/Download/ ./download" (at least in linux, that will pull everything under the sdcard/Download folder, including additional folders, and drop them in a subfolder of your current directory named download)

I don't know the exact context of the command if you are in Windows or on Mac OS, but that should give you a start.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

erock91 said:


> I used the one I posted before and It worked great. I like that it leaves the boot loader unlocked so you can root again easily. If you know fastboot and adb then go for it but Odin was easier for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Odin tends to be the last ditch effort program. I was unfortunate enough to manage a permanent soft brick. I never thought it was possible but I managed it. Anyways, I couldn't use fastboot because no matter what I would get an error saying "too many links".


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nvm, think i got it figured out..


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

insanedeth said:


> To pull a whole folder you can do something like "adb pull /sdcard/Download/ ./download" (at least in linux, that will pull everything under the sdcard/Download folder, including additional folders, and drop them in a subfolder of your current directory named download)
> 
> I don't know the exact context of the command if you are in Windows or on Mac OS, but that should give you a start.


Thats the one..  Der duh der moment.. Alright, once I got it all backed up, ill report my status, thanks guys..


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

erock91 said:


> Thats the one..  Der duh der moment.. Alright, once I got it all backed up, ill report my status, thanks guys..


Just want to point out that if you're using Touch Recovery.

It's best to do adb pull /data/media


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Although I'm not sure exactly where/who Odin comes from, it is reliable. I once heard it was a leak from Samsung? But that's unconfirmed. The public Samsung version of Odin is SamsungPST, which you can use in the exact same way as Odin.


I think Odin might be the behind the scenes, official Sammy tool. But the idea of getting a Nexus is getting to do anything and everything with official Google tools. Doing anything else just leaves a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I think Odin might be the behind the scenes, official Sammy tool. But the idea of getting a Nexus is getting to do anything and everything with official Google tools. Doing anything else just leaves a bad taste in my mouth


Sometimes that's just not an option though. If fastboot ever fails, which it can, Odin is the saving grace for this phone.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Sometimes that's just not an option though. If fastboot ever fails, which it can, Odin is the saving grace for this phone.


If fast boot fails, you're in one hell of a hole. It's pretty low level. It's always nice to have alternatives. Better than other phones where you only have one shot at fixing it I suppose.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If fast boot fails, you're in one hell of a hole. It's pretty low level. It's always nice to have alternatives. Better than other phones where you only have one shot at fixing it I suppose.


Yeah, you're telling me. I was in it once. Lol.

True. But most other phones only have the manufacturer to provide those fixing options. Which is usually only one tool, so I should option. The nice thing about the Nexus is that it has google handling the software and Samsung the hardware which is what's giving us options.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I had a similar situation using some permission management app from the play store. Boot looped no matter what I did until I restored factory images using adb.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

erock91 said:


> Edit: Actually the nandroid never worked, once it got to the restoring data part, it stopped and said "error while restoring /data!"


I've been in this exact same position. I think that's what people are referring to when they say "bad nandroid backup". But yeah I had to go back to 4.0.2 stock unrooted (which I think its good to do every once in a while, anyways. I think it keeps your phone completely bug free).

Don't forget, use the command "adb devices" and make sure the serial number shows up, and as long as it does type adb reboot bootloader. After that you have to type "fastboot devices" to get the serial number again. I had my drivers configured right but was trying the adb devices command the first time around, and thought it wasn't configured.

If you haven't changed your sdk any, and it worked when you rooted, it should still be set up right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

You can't brick the Nexus. I swear to God the next person to say I bricked my Nexus is getting popped straight in the mouth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Soft-bricked, pseudo bricked. People just mean they can't get it working by doing anything from the phone. Sheesh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> You can't brick the Nexus. I swear to God the next person to say I bricked my Nexus is getting popped straight in the mouth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


May I borrow your nexus? Bet I can do it...


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> May I borrow your nexus? Bet I can do it...


I bet you couldn't. I couldn't even brick my iphone4 and that thing was jail broken so many times on different iOS versions. I managed to soft brick it once or twice but I always managed to pull it back. The Nexus is even easier IMO to pull from a soft brick. I haven't seen or heard of 1 Nexus completely bricked yet and that includes GSM version.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright, good to go.. Flashed stock, rooted, flashed aokp, lean kernel, it all took just fine.. Apparently somethin just got corrupted.. Lesson learned..


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

erock91 said:


> Alright, good to go.. Flashed stock, rooted, flashed aokp, lean kernel, it all took just fine.. Apparently somethin just got corrupted.. Lesson learned..


Very nice OP, way to stick with it!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> May I borrow your nexus? Bet I can do it...


Flash a corrupted boot.img and bootloader. Instabrick.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I bet you couldn't. I couldn't even brick my iphone4 and that thing was jail broken so many times on different iOS versions. I managed to soft brick it once or twice but I always managed to pull it back. The Nexus is even easier IMO to pull from a soft brick. I haven't seen or heard of 1 Nexus completely bricked yet and that includes GSM version.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


There are multiple ways to perma-brick. Flash a bad download of the radios, and like Hazard stated, flash a corrupt boot.img and bootloader. So the next time you say it can't be perma-bricked. I'll pop you in the mouth. How's that sound?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Rythmyc said:


> There are multiple ways to perma-brick. Flash a bad download of the radios, and like Hazard stated, flash a corrupt boot.img and bootloader. So the next time you say it can't be perma-bricked. I'll pop you in the mouth. How's that sound?


You still have fast boot and nandroids. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not with a corrupt boot.img and bootloader. You won't be able to access recovery or fastboot.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> Not with a corrupt boot.img and bootloader. You won't be able to access recovery or fastboot.


Good to know.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Or Odin mode. Lol. On older phones, a corrupted boot.bin does the same thing.


----------

